# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Kuptimi i fjalës 'Të dua', për ju?!

## [LoTi]

Për mendimin tim, fjala ''Të Dua'' ka shum kuptime..

është si një pikturë , që përmes saj mund ti shprehësh me mijëra fjalë.  :syte zemra:

----------


## shoku_tanku

Po po,ashtu eshte por kaq "thate" sa na e ke pershkruar ti,mua me duket me teper si nje pikture e realizmit socialist..)

Mua per vete nuk eshte se me ngjall ndonje fare emocioni te vecante kjo fjale pasi njerezit zakonisht e perdorin per te genjyer veten.

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*...Nje fjale me shume pergjegjsi!*

----------


## e panjohura

Fjali e shkurt,por zgjat deri ne amshim!

----------


## Michaux

Këtë fjalë, s'u ndala fare ta kuptoj para syve të saj kur e shqiptova, mirëpo vetës i fola duke medituar: të mos humbas kohë për ta kuptuar, mirëpo për ta aplikuar/realizuar!

----------


## Erlebnisse

Te dua...

Ka shume kuptime. Ndonjehere te behet gati spontane edhe e thua vetem sepse je shume i/e kenaqur ne ate moment me ate njeri (qe mund te jete prindi, motra, vellai, femija, i dashuri, nje shok, nje shoqe e kushdo tjeter).
Ndonjehere njerezit druhen sidomos kur behet fjale per nje njeri qe te pelqen shume, por ke frike t'i thuash te dua, pikerisht per ndjenjen e pergjegjesise, sepse kujton se eshte kjo fraze e vogel qe do te te lidhe, do te te mbledhe e do te te heqe lirine. Ne kete rast "te dua" duket si dicka qe do ta prekesh me doemos por ke frike sepse te duket si plotesim teper i math, si nje rreth ku nuk gjen dot me dalje. Ne keto raste kur thuhet fraza "Te dua" duket sikur ke lind edhe nje here ne ate cast aq te mrekullueshem edhe te vogel, cast qe per ty nuk harrohet kurre sepse edhe ti kupton qe tani je nje ne dy :buzeqeshje: ))
Te dua mund te jete edhe si kusht apo thjeshte ndihme, "te dua" ty per kete pune sepse s'ka me te zote/zonjen se ty.
Te dua... dua, jane dy fjale te vogla, qe brenda vetes permbajne edhe shume posesivitet. Ndoshta jane shume te bukura e qe kerkohen nga gjithsecili, por edhe te nenshtrojne brenda dickaje ao dikujt, ka norma njerezore qe duhet t'i permbahesh e mos ta hedhesh ate "te dua" (kete premtim pra) ne ere...

----------


## Endless

'' Te dua'' ? Sorry, po nuk i kuptoj gjuhet e huaja!

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Sa here qe i thashe "te dua" aq here i dhurova zemeren time,aq here ia besova qenien time.

----------


## busavata

kjo fjal te dua dmth.
ka shum kuptime 
nuk dua ti permendi te gjitha por vetem te fundit
athere shum veshtir shqiptohet...

----------


## King_Arthur

Nje fjale qe duhet ta ndjesh thelle ne zemer dhe ne shpirt perpara se ta thuash .

----------


## rina_

Te dua....eshte vetem fjale, por te realizosh ate qe thua eshte gjeja me e bukur qe i jep kuptim jetes.......

----------


## Bejbi

Per ata qe jane te dashuruar TE DUA del nga thellesia e zemres,e per ata qe duan vetem te kalojne kohen del nga maje e gjuhes.

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

Te dua...-= Me mungoj kur fle gjum =-

Te DASHUROJ - jam zot i botes time...deshiroj te ta jap ty...do te behesh zot i vetes tende dhe times?

----------


## [LoTi]

> Te dua....eshte vetem fjale, por te realizosh ate qe thua eshte gjeja me e bukur qe i jep kuptim jetes.......


Eshte nje fjal me 5 shkornja qe e ben njeriun te behet i lumtur .)

----------


## crazy_diamond

nje fjale me plot kuptim,por vone ose heret i humbet kuptimi.

----------


## Izadora

*



			
				Kuptimi i fjalës 'Të dua', për ju?!
			
		

*


te dua eshte fjale e bukur qe mund ti thuash partnerit, burrit.......
mjafton te dali nga zemra dhe merr kuptim e vertet te saj.
nuk i thuhet c'do njeriu.

te duash eshte gje e bukur,por te te duan eshte akoma me bukur

----------


## King_Arthur

> Per ata qe jane te dashuruar TE DUA del nga thellesia e zemres,e per ata qe duan vetem te kalojne kohen del nga maje e gjuhes.


shume mire e the ta mbeshtes mendimin  :perqeshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Ribery

Fjale me shume pergjegjesi, fjale e arte qe te sjell shuume gezime, por ne disa raste edhe dhimbje te pafund!

----------


## [LoTi]

> te dua eshte fjale e bukur qe mund ti thuash partnerit, burrit.......
> mjafton te dali nga zemra dhe merr kuptim e vertet te saj.
> nuk i thuhet c'do njeriu.
> 
> te duash eshte gje e bukur,por te te duan eshte akoma me bukur


Shum sakt, me pelqen mendimi yt.

----------


## [LoTi]

> '' Te dua'' ? Sorry, po nuk i kuptoj gjuhet e huaja!


Pse fjala "Te Dua" te duket fjal e huaj?!

----------

